# Mummers Day Parade



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I have a picture of my costume I made for the mummers day parade. I was really happy with the results since it placed 4th for most original! I had so much fun, but it was so cold!!!!!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Completely awesome! Should have won you first place. I can't even imagine how cold you were. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Hallowennie315 (Sep 5, 2007)

Ha ha thats great! Do you live in Philadelphia? I live right outside philadelphia in Glen Mills - I was watchin' the parade today! Great job and i'm glad you placed.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I live in Jersey, but I'm only an hour in a half away from Philadelphia. I've been doing this the last ten years and it has become a tradition. Thanks for the nice coments!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

he looks awesome..but i have a question...what exactly is the mummer's day parade?


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Cool I saw you and thought hey I gotta copy that

How do we explain the mummers to some one who doesnt know........
this might help but you gotta be there to truly get it and no only the news years parade has the true mummers feel no matter where else you see them its not the same
http://phillymummers.com/2009.htm
http://www.mummersmuseum.com/home.html


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Very cool, how do you see?


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Great costume! I bet it kept you warm yesterday in that cold.....


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

slightlymad said:


> Cool I saw you and thought hey I gotta copy that
> 
> How do we explain the mummers to some one who doesnt know........
> this might help but you gotta be there to truly get it and no only the news years parade has the true mummers feel no matter where else you see them its not the same
> ...


If you spotted me at the parade you most likely saw me on the outside of the costume because I had a hard time keeping up with the parade on the inside. 
Slightlymad have some great links on the parade. We are in the comic division and have different catagories. The catoagories are Group, Brigade, Best Couple, Original Costume, Original Character, Juvenile, and than they have catagories for the captains. The costumes in the comic division range from all kind of different wacky things. We are a small group and if you interested in joining than let me know because my captain is always looking for people to march. They usually have prize money for the top 20 for each catagory, but the funds were low this year because the mayor had to cut certain events, so I don't think they will have any prize money.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That is one great costume!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

oh...so its a parade...where people make their own costumes...and join in...have i hit it on the head?


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Great job on the costume Sharon. We'll have to get out there one of these years to check out the parade - looks like a blast.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

I only saw the costume
I could probably be convinced to join we'll talk the next time your over


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Dark Angel 27 said:


> oh...so its a parade...where people make their own costumes...and join in...have i hit it on the head?


At a very basic level sure but as with everything else philly it is somethiing that cant be described but must be experienced sure to some its a fancy parade to others its like a religious pilgrimage that takes precedent over every thing else in life.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

The parade for me is a creative outlet. I enjoy making costumes and watching the peoples reactions as I march in the parade. I copied a couple of links to give you an idea of what some of the actual mummers do at the mummers parade.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

That looks like alot of fun. I wish my city would do something like that.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

What a cool costume!.....He's big...Is he on wheels?


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Wow....just watched the vids.....what a great parade...Looks a lot like Mardi Gras


----------



## ededdeddy (May 16, 2007)

We have a Mummer's Parade not far from where I live in Maryland. It is held on the Saturday closest to Halloween. According to my wife they have been doing it forever. I never new it existed until I met her. I was always busy with other things. It was explained to me as a parade, where the only true Mummers where dressed in costume and walked the entire route. There are all kinds of floats, bands, cheer groups, boy scouts, schools of all kinds from elementary to all three of the local high schools, police, firemen, the local swat team, Miss Maryland, civil war reenactors, All of the local Homecoming queens, The big highlight this year was The University of Maryland Marching Band was in it. So you get a picture of what the one here is like, but almost everything is Halloween in some way. The Boy Scouts did a haunted pirate ship float which was great...... Oh by the way Your costume looked great. Sorry about the rambling..


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

My version of an actual mummer is a man dressed in a dress, dancing around with an umbrella. If you have one of those in your parade then you got a mummer! They are very traditional and the costumes they wear are very expensive. They also work very hard at the routine they do at the end of the parade. 









I'm just in the parade for comics, so I don't consider myself a mummer. Although I am honored to be marching with such a dedicated and traditional group. I'm really glad they have the comics! Oh and the costume was made of a wood frame with chicken wire, and pvc pipes. I also had wheels to move it with a hole on the bottom to let me walk. I was happy with the cost of the costume this year because I used alot of scraps. Except I'm out of chicken wire now, so does anyone know a good place to buy some?


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

I really like it JG. Excellent work. I can't wait to see what you do for next year.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

WOW! That is a GREAT costume! Maybe I am thick, but I still don't understand: it was like a backpack frame underneath (with PVC) but you also had wheels to help carry the weight?
I can't believe you didn't win 1st place! Just the IDEA of the costume is SO cool. COngrats!


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Man, I miss the Mummer's Parade. I don't miss the cold though.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

awesome!

reminds me of the show wienerville that use to be on nickleodeon


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Monk said:


> Man, I miss the Mummer's Parade. I don't miss the cold though.


Yep the cold is one thing I could do without! Oh and thanks for all the nice comments on the costume.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Love the costume! I bet it was a lot of fun at the parade


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Mummers parades IN philly must be expeienced and only in philly its not the same any where else


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thats THE coolest costume! Nice job!


----------

